
Why the Military Can’t Quit Windows XP - petethomas
https://slate.com/technology/2018/06/why-the-military-cant-quit-windows-xp.html
======
torstenvl
"The Pentagon’s recent push to upgrade to Windows 10" is a terrible scourge
that came too fast with no testing and broke too many things. It's awful.

------
NullPrefix
Any link for the Europeans? The page just asks to agree and then doesn't
redirect anywhere.

~~~
learntofly
[http://archive.today/kZize](http://archive.today/kZize)

